# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  Eagle Brand Chocolate pie?

## kyratshooter

Back around 1980 my x-wife had a recipe from the inside of the label from a can of Eagle brand milk.

It included the Eagle Brand milk and a bag of chocolate chips and butter and was melted and poured into baked pie shells, then topped with maringe.

It was the best chocolate pie I ever tasted.  

I liked it so much she threw away the recipe and never baked it again.  (she was like that, honest)

I have scanned the Eagle website and all the google pies in creation and can not find that recipe!

Does anyone happen to have that 30 year old label with its delightful recipe?

----------


## crashdive123

I didn't find a recipe that used those exact ingredients, but when I did a search on Eagle Brand Chocolate Pie and read the responses I gained 3 lbs.

----------


## nell67

> I didn't find a recipe that used those exact ingredients, but when I did a search on Eagle Brand Chocolate Pie and read the responses I gained 3 lbs.


 

Only 3?  I hate you :Smile:  I'm gonna have to dig out my size 8;s again if I keep searching that site!

----------


## crashdive123

I stopped reading it as quickly as I could. :Innocent:

----------


## nell67

> I stopped reading it as quickly as I could.


 Damn,thats what I did wrong..... :Cursing:

----------


## kyratshooter

Yep, the Eagle Brand site is not on the Weight Watchers' approved list.  Some of those creations have nearly 1,000 calories per slice.  It's sort of like going to the Cheesecake Factory.

Lord only knows what my weekend concoction had per slice.

2 cups sugar
1/4 lb butter
4 eggs
1/4 cup evaporated milk

as the main ingredients.  

That was for one pie.

----------


## Winnie

Aha! So that's your Chess pie!

----------


## oldtrap59

Ky. Wife says this a recipe you might try.

Chocolate Pie
Eagle Brand Milk


CHOCOLATE PIE
1 baked 9-inch pastry shell, cooled
1 can Eagle Brand Sweetened Condensed Milk
2 (1-oz.) squares unsweetened chocolate
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup hot water
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 cup (1/2 pint) heavy cream, whipped
In the top of double boiler, combine sweetened condensed milk, chocolate and salt.  Cook over hot water; stir constantly, until mixture is very thick.  Gradually add water; stir to keep mixture smooth.  Continue to cook 2-5 minutes, or until mixture thickens again.  Stir frequently.  Remove from heat.  Stir in vanilla extract.
Chill mixture in refrigerator or over ice water until cool.  Fold whipped cream into cooled chocolate mixture.  Pour into pastry shell.
Refrigerate about 4 hours.  If desired, garnish with additional whipped cream, shaved chocolate or chopped nuts.

Oldtrap

----------


## Rick

Nothing has more calories than Bean Glop. However, I think bean glop passes so quickly you don't have time to capture any of the calories.

----------


## BENESSE

If I had to die of calories it wouldn't be bean glop, believe me.
It would be that Eagle chocolate pie. To start with.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Ky. Wife says this a recipe you might try.
> 
> Chocolate Pie
> Eagle Brand Milk
> 
> 
> CHOCOLATE PIE
> 1 baked 9-inch pastry shell, cooled
> 1 can Eagle Brand Sweetened Condensed Milk
> ...


I have tried the recipe OT.  It is good but not the same one.  The one I am looking for requires chocolate chips.  

Now it could be that my coniving x-wife used chips instead of the squares just to throw me off!  She would do something like that, bitter hatemongering woman that she was!

It was bad enough that when she found out the whole family loved the pie she refused to make it again.

----------


## oldtrap59

Ky. Got to tell ya man. Ya got the demon recipe hunter on the trail now. Wife starts looking for a recipe and she ain't going to give up till she finds it. Besides her recipe blog she's working on a cookbook right now as I type so this search will fit right in. Will keep you posted on any progress. 

Btw just so you don't think we're shooting blanks here I'll show you one of her pies. (made from scatch) More pics on my profile. Ya I know I got it tough.lol

Oldtrap

----------


## Rick

Stand back, OldTrap!! I'm here to help. One man can't possible handle that pie all by himself. I'll start on it and you go get the coffee. Hurry along now. Wait a minute! Where's the fork?

----------


## kbrad

> Back around 1980 my x-wife had a recipe from the inside of the label from a can of Eagle brand milk.
> 
> It included the Eagle Brand milk and a bag of chocolate chips and butter and was melted and poured into baked pie shells, then topped with maringe.
> 
> It was the best chocolate pie I ever tasted.  
> 
> I liked it so much she threw away the recipe and never baked it again.  (she was like that, honest)
> 
> I have scanned the Eagle website and all the google pies in creation and can not find that recipe!
> ...


I know this post is very old, but I was stressing because I lost my recipe and while searching for the recipe online, I came across this post.  Here is the recipe you are looking for.  I have not been able to find the original one I had which included an optional chocolate coating/frosting.

FUDGE BROWNIE PIE	 
1 (9") unbaked pastry shell
1 (6 oz.) pkg. semi-sweet chocolate chips
1/4 c. butter
1 (14 oz.) can Eagle Brand sweetened condensed milk
1/2 c. biscuit baking mix
2 eggs
1 tsp. vanilla
1 c. chopped nuts

Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Bake pastry shell 10 minutes. Remove from oven. Reduce oven temperature to 325 degrees. In saucepan, over low heat, melt chips with butter.

In large mixer bowl, beat chocolate mixture with remaining ingredients except nuts until smooth. Add nuts. Pour into prepared pastry shell. Bake 35-40 minutes or until center is set. Cool slightly. Serve with ice cream if desired. Refrigerate leftovers.

----------


## hunter63

Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome.....
It is rare that some one takes the time, and effort to answer a 6 year old question...
Thank you....

There is a intro section to say hello.....at:
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-Introductions

----------


## kyratshooter

Hey Hunter, it is rare that the same people are on a forum for six years and remember the thread like it was yesterday!  

Thanks for the recipe Kbrad.  That looks so close I am going to try it.  What do I have to lose, other than the 5 pounds I will gain eating the pie?

----------


## madmax

PIE!!!

Boy they are going to love me at Thanksgiving when I bring this.

----------


## M118LR

Y'all got me started, I peeled the label on the Carnation Evaporated Milk we picked up just in case when the last Hurricane blew through. Sure enough, they are still putting recipes on the back. Also list a web site: TheCookingMilk.com  
I tossed chocolate pie into the community recipe search, this is NOT Diabetics are us cooking. https://www.verybestbaking.com/user-...4&recipePage=1

----------

